# Campground Electricity



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I read a very interesting article on rvtravel.com and it wasn't descriptive enough for me to locate the tool easily. I am hoping someone can suggest where I can find the tool mentioned. 
In summary this article describes getting to the camground and plugging in and as you walk over to get into your camper ZAP you get a shock because the electric is miswired or not grounded and your home is now part of the circuit and you touching it is the new ground. You can also damage appliances this way.
They mention aboput a tester which I searched for on ebay and camperworld to no avail. This is a very interesting article and if you want to see it in full, check it out here: http://rvtravel.com/publish/shock_02.shtml
I am open to suggestions on finding this tool. Thanks in advance.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Is this what you were looking for? They called the device a Circuit Analyzer or a Power Line Monitor...the article gives details on where to buy or where to find them. I just did a yahoo search for circuit analyzer rv and came up with the link below...

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...=22150&src=SRQB


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All you need is a volt meter. Check for Voltage from the Neutral to Ground and it should be 0 volts. If it is not then you could have a shocking experience when you touch your trailer.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe,
Actually, I saw those hard wired things and thought there was a dummy proof deal that you can plug in and see a light for 30amp service or 50 amp service good circuit or bad circuit an idiot light thing. they said they were out there for like $50 or less but I can't seem to find it. Thanks for the info and quick response. I am going to bed now but will check back tomorrow. Thanks for the effort









CamperAndy, 
Thanks you are on track with what I am trying to do but this tester from what I understood stops you from having to put nails with wires on then into a campground plug...lol maybe there isn't such animal afterall.







I appreciate the quick efforts though. Maybe I'll just have to dig out the old meter and take it along.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> All you need is a volt meter. Check for Voltage from the Neutral to Ground and it should be 0 volts. If it is not then you could have a shocking experience when you touch your trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Andy, what about in my car? when I get out I often get shocked, like the static shock, happens often. 2006 Trailblazer. Any ideas why this happens? Tawnya


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Sometimes these little gizmo's are useful for quick troubleshooting. And they are only about $5.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Hey Andy, what about in my car? when I get out I often get shocked, like the static shock, happens often. 2006 Trailblazer. Any ideas why this happens? Tawnya
> [snapback]130603[/snapback]​


I think it is your electric personality







or it could just be static build up from living in such a dry climate.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

W4DRR said:


> Sometimes these little gizmo's are useful for quick troubleshooting. And they are only about $5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those too, plugged into a 20amp female x 30 amp male adapter. The kind of adapter without a pigtail to keep it small.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Andy, what about in my car? when I get out I often get shocked, like the static shock, happens often. 2006 Trailblazer. Any ideas why this happens?Â Tawnya
> ...


hmmm...so change my personality or move??????????


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Sometimes these little gizmo's are useful for quick troubleshooting. And they are only about $5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thats what I was talking about and I thought they made one for a 30 amp service...







Califonia Jim just showed me my a$$....I didn't think to use the adapter...that should do it thanks guys! I sure am happy you guys are here....couldn't put a price on all the help! Much appreciated!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Sometimes these little gizmo's are useful for quick troubleshooting. And they are only about $5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same thing and a adapter

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes these little gizmo's are useful for quick troubleshooting.Â And they are only about $5.
> ...


Me too!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

> I think it is your electric personality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm...so change my personality or move??????????








[snapback]130732[/snapback]​[/quote]

"That'll be the day. " (John Wayne quote)


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Katrina said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > W4DRR said:
> ...


I have never seen any of this stuff before and I refuse to looke at the 494.00 thing again.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm at the Life on Wheels conference and the one that has been recommended here is a device called Good Governor. Cheesy name, but according to them it is the best you can get. I don't have it, but will probably buy it later this summer. One device I already have is a 30 amp surge guard. For the most part, I think you are resonably safe in the US. We have camped all over the US in a variety of camp grounds and never had a problem. In Mexico, both devices could save you a lot of money.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes these little gizmo's are useful for quick troubleshooting. And they are only about $5.
> ...


I have one of these at home for all sorts of wiring fun.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I guess I'm going to have to get one of these.
We have not had any problems yet, but I'm sure our luck will run out at some point!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

